# Remoter Turnout operation video



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

*Remote Turnout operation video*

by request i'm posting quick vid of my Control panel and CDU during use.
i'm VERY happy how it turned out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_GGW0_nXw&fmt=6

while i was in there with camcorder i got some additional footage - quick and dirty video showing some of my layout features in motion. no scenery yet so everything is quite dry. pulling focus is near impossible to do with this cam so WYSIWYG. comments welcome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJpc9JWUoZw&fmt=6


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Nice! Smooth operation and ease of use. Well Done:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anton,

VERY nice ... super clean and smooth.

You've gotta keep challenging yourself, though ... I'm thinking you'll soon need to rig up and wire each loco with a little forward-looking sonic or radar sensor that will ping ahead to see if there's any obstructions up ahead, and then stop and/or redirect the train automatically!

(Or is somebody gonna tell me that you pros already do stuff like that?!?)

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

TY guys. i'm enjoying every bit of it. can't explain it but while i perfectly can reach and flip most of the turnouts by hand, it is just so more fun clicking the button, seeing the light change and hearing the "thump...". couldn't stop clicking 

TJ, for that there is block detection tied to PC controlled system. i will have that at some point as well but going to focus on scenery for now. but in cab camera is on my "sort off want that" list.





BTW guys, if anyone wants something similar, i can help making it. let me know and we will figure something out.


----------

